# Adding Radio Buttons to Email



## Deeds (Jan 9, 2005)

Good evening and MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone! I have a little dillema. I was asked by my boss to include some sort of voting or radio buttons to a daily email that goes out to agents in our office (real estate office). Not everyone uses Outlook. Some use Express, some just go to the secure server web site and do email right online so the voting option Outlook offers doesn't work for everyone. Neither does the read receipt option.

Here's what I need to do explicitly. We send out an email daily to our agents giving them a PDF attachment of new properties and sold properties within our office. Our agents are independent contractors so we can't insist they use any specific program to read email, it's up to them. We are sure not all agents are reading these daily bulletin emails so our bosses want me to include some sort of voting or radio button so we can see who actually read it or not. Then we can plan another way of getting info out there to them if we find not all are participating.

Does anyone have any ideas, in simplified terms please :1angel: on how I can pull this off? I'm about stumped. Many thanks in advance,to all of you, happy holidays!


----------

